# Rod builder in Fayettville NC area



## hbfisher813 (Oct 10, 2018)

I am looking for a rod builder in the Fayetteville NC area. Or at least a 100 miles radius of Fayetteville. I am looking to have a couple of surf rods built. Thanks for any info


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2019)

Look up Ernie Horvath of EP's Custom Rod & Reel. He is excellent.

7002 Forest Court
Goldsboro, North Carolina

(919) 738-1019


----------



## hbfisher813 (Oct 10, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Hudak if he's still around. Haven't heard anything about him in a while, but he does beautiful work.


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Nick Walke/ Nicks Custom Rod .... one of the finest builders around and does some amazing colors coordinating .... hes at Kill Devil Hills working out of TW's ..... I build rods and Nicks rods are awesome. Look him up on Facebook .


----------

